

California Legislature Passes Money-Transmitter Reform Bill - thinkcomp
http://www.americanbanker.com/issues/178_173/california-legislature-passes-money-transmitter-reform-bill-1061853-1.html

======
jedunnigan
This post by Aaron Greenspan highlights some of the changes that we can expect
to see: [http://thinkcomp.quora.com/In-Nine-Days-the-California-
Money...](http://thinkcomp.quora.com/In-Nine-Days-the-California-Money-
Transmission-Act-Could-Get-Even-Worse)

This is NOT good. Innovation stifling at it its finest.

